# The World According to the USA



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Not very PC, but I still laughed at it...

View attachment $ourmap.jpg


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 9, 2012)

There are a couple different versions of this pic floating around, none of them are very PC, but are hilarious anyway.


----------



## Carol (Feb 9, 2012)

Call "Centres" over India? 

Sounds more like the world according to a Commonwealth Nation's view of how the USA thinks of the world.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Carol said:


> Call "Centres" over India?
> 
> Sounds more like the world according to a Commonwealth Nation's view of how the USA thinks of the world.



Good catch.  Seems they know us rather well, otherwise.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Carol, I noticed that as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment $worldmap.gif


[h=2]How Sarah Palin Republicans View the World Map[/h]



[h=1]Regional Stereotyping as Comedy[/h]
View attachment $xj4sc.jpgView attachment $StereotypicalWorldMap.jpg


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Not very PC, but I still laughed at it...
> 
> View attachment 16085



Knowing something about U.S. HS and college students, I would be surprised if the majority even had this much "geographical knowledge" at their command...


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Starcraft Zombies" made me snort Chardonnay out of my nose ... that hurt!  :lol:.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 26, 2012)

I LOVED the close-up of the US that listed Ohio as "College football and Republicans".


----------

